# My green tree python paludarium



## atticus22 (Jun 2, 2009)

It was around this time I also got the little guy who was going to live in this enclosure, if I ever managed to get it finished! For the time being (and as he was still far too little!) his home was a RUB, lol.

Diego:










I then installed the Reptile Radiator, thermostat, hygrometer, lights and misting system to the lid which I had constructed, and lowered it onto the tank.










A look into the cabinet, which includes Fluval 205 canister filter, Exo terra RS400 misting system, air stone (on the towel so it doesnt buzz and annoy the hell out of me!) and equipment for water changes:










The tank was planted with artificial plants (I did consider live plants but felt this easier in terms of maintenance). And once he was big enough, Diego was let out into his new home:










For anyone wondering, I incorporated a side door into the tank design for easy access for cleaning/maintenance:










How the tank looks as a whole in my living room:










A side view:










One thing I love about this setup is seeing the gtp hanging out over the water, although it does mean I have to be extra vigilant when he defecates! Luckily it hasnt happened and hopefully wont as he has a favourite spot which he usually uses for that which is easy enough to clean! The water is also great for keeping up humidity levels:



















Some of the aquatic inhabitans, nothing too fancy or difficult, including Angelfish, Neon Tetras, Red Platys, Fancy Tailed Guppies, Loaches, a Rock Shrimp, Golden Apple Snail and Green x Leopard Discus:


----------



## atticus22 (Jun 2, 2009)

A quick photoshoot with Diego, cant wait till His blue dorsal stripe comes through fully!:














































Exploring his viv:



















Has been great fun making this and I've learned a hell of a lot (and made a few mistakes which I've learned from too!). I'll be much more confident now though thankfully at attempting my next projects, which will also be in paludarium form, including another attempt at an island themed viv, and a 10ft burmese python enclosure involving a LOT of water 

Thanks for looking

Chris


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

This is an awesome setup! At first I thought the plants were real. That snake is beautiful, I've never seen one like that. However, I think that you should give live plants a try. They're not near as much maintenence as you would think, Just put them in planters and you're done, and they look wonderful when they grow in.

You did a great job on all of this. Everything looks really good and well put together.


----------



## Callyft (Jul 8, 2012)

Totally admire you work ... its definitely something to aspire to!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Thats Great. Great work.

I love GTP. I used to have a pair of Biak. They were just enlongated tubular piranha, biting every darn thing that was within striking range.:icon_eek:


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

this is really awesome! quick and strange question, how do these snakes... poo? how can you find it to clean it up?


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Really cool and awesome. Just a few questions for you. Whats the dimensions to the water filled section? Seems like a lot of inhabitants for that area. I wouldn't recommend keeping just one Discus and this doesn't sound like the perfect environment for one. 

You could do some terrestrial plants and plant accordingly to allow yourself easier clean up. PM hyrdrophyte and he could help you out if you wanted. He sells terarium planter kits and would be a good person to ask questions about planting the top portion.

Depending on your lighting is what you could plant aquatic wise. It seems like with the current lighting you could only do low light plants. I would do some anubias sp. and you could even attach them to your rock wall (unless you wouldn't it mangled with plants that is). Could do mosses on your wall and driftwood. Maybe even a crypt or two. I would definitely do some anubias though.

Killer python by the way.


----------



## atticus22 (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha luckily he poos in roughly the same place every time, its just a case of inspecting the viv every other day and all the plants are removeable/washable.

Yeah the Discus was given to me by a friend who's tank had been broken down, hes in the process of setting up a new one so it will be in a more suitable home in the next few weeks thankfully  The angelfish will be removed when they get too big, as again they were from the same tank. The water area is roughly 150 litres.


----------

